# Upgrader un iBook G4 et le transformer en machine de bureau ?



## Trompe la Mort (15 Août 2007)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai pour seul mac un iBook G4 800, 384Mo, 30Go, qui fonctionne vraiment impeccablement, en parfait état. La batterie est en plus presque neuve, elle a été remplacée lors du programme de rappel Apple l'an dernier.

J'en suis très content, je l'apprécie énormément en tant que machine portable, et je crois que je ne serais pas aussi heureux avec un macBook.

Seulement, quand il est sur le bureau, j'en ai marre d'avoir mal au cou à cause de l'écran trop bas, je commence à être à l'étroit sur le disque dur, et j'hésite à le "booster" et lui adjoindre un écran et un clavier externe pour le transformer en "MacMini" portable !

J'aimerais donc des témoignages de ceux qui ont essayé :
- de remplacer le disque interne par un plus récent : le gain est-il appréciable ?
- de passer à 640 ou 1,2Go de RAM : intéressant ou pas ?
- utiliser un écran externe (19" ou 20" wide) grâce à Screen Spanning Doctor en "zappant" l'écran interne, pour ne pas partager la mémoire vidéo : est-ce pratique en usage quotidien ?
- est-ce que l'iBook G4 800 est suffisamment puissant pour servir de magnétoscope numérique TNT ? Vu qu'il est ultra silencieux, avec un bon écran, et de bonne enceintes, j'aimerais en faire un "media center" ! 

Evidemment, je me doute qu'un Mini serait plus indiqué; mais il ne m'intéresse pas tant que ça, et je pense que quitte à de voir remplacer mon iBook, je prendrais... un iMac !

Merci d'avance pour vos témoignages !


----------



## Pitouthestar (16 Août 2007)

Salut,
Je pense pouvoir r&#233;pondre &#224; 2 de tes questions :

Il me semble (mais je ne suis pas s&#251;r) que sur les iBook G4 800, la quantit&#233; maximum de RAM support&#233;e est 640 Mo.

Pour le disque dur, celui de base est en 4200 tr/mn, donc un 5400 te donnerait plus de rapidit&#233;, c'est s&#251;r. En revanche, c'est assez chi**t &#224; changer sur les iBook je crois.
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Mac/iBook-G4-12-Inch/Hard-Drive-Replacement/83/14/.

Sinon j'ai une petite question pour toi : il parait que pas mal d'iBook G4 800 avaient des probl&#232;mes avec le connecteur d'alimentation qui &#233;tait fragile... je vais en acheter un d'occasion aujourd'hui m&#234;me. Comment va ton connecteur ? ​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

J'ai un iBook G4 que j'ai "toilété" récement.

Changement de DD de 40 à 120 Go : je ne suis pas bricoleur, quand j'ai vu le mode opératoire, j'ai décidé de le faire faire.
Au final, ça m'a coûté la peau du derrière - et comme je suis resté en 5400 t/min je ne constate aucune différence notable (si ce n'est que maintenant, je n'ai plus de problème de place sur le disque...)
A refaire, quitte à cracher de l'argent, je mettrais un 7200 t/min...

La RAM : passé de 512 Mo à 1Go.
Au début, furax : aucun changement notable.
En fait, la différence se fait quand j'ouvre plusieurs applis à la fois et sur iMovie - je rame beaucoup moins qu'avant.

Donc, content, mais ça n'est pas non plus la révolution.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (16 Août 2007)

Pitouthestar a dit:


> Sinon j'ai une petite question pour toi : il parait que pas mal d'iBook G4 800 avaient des problèmes avec le connecteur d'alimentation qui était fragile... je vais en acheter un d'occasion aujourd'hui même. Comment va ton connecteur ?



Mon connecteur va très bien, mais il faut dire que j'y fais très attention vu qu'il a l'air relativement fragile.
Du coup, aucun jeu ni faux contact. Mais ce n'est pas lié qu'aux iBook G4 800, c'est le même connecteur sur tous les iBooks Dual.


----------



## Pitouthestar (16 Août 2007)

OK, merci pour la r&#233;ponse.

Pour ce qui est de la RAM, je me suis tromp&#233;, les premiers iBook G4 12" supportent apparemment plus d'1 Go (cf topic RAM mac portables). Tu aura donc un gain cons&#233;quent surtout en lan&#231;ant plusieurs applications en m&#234;me temps, c'est clair.



> *iBook G4 12 pouces*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rephilos (16 Août 2007)

SAlut,

J'ai changé moi-même mon DD en suivant un topic avec les instructions illustrées. C'est du travail, mais ça demeure assez facile avec de bonnes instructions. J'ai gagné un peu en rapidité, mais comme on a déjà dit, ce n'est pas la révolution. Pour les rams, ça n'améliore pas beaucoup les petites opérations, mais pour du travail plus lourd, comme photoshop, c'est beaucoup moins laborieux. Pour visionner des animations également. Pour moi, rajouter une barrette de 512 a été bien suffisant.

J'en connais qui ont acheté un support pour transformer rapidement leur powerbook en ordi de bureau, c'est génial, mais je trouve que le Ibook n'est pas assez bien nanti en mémoire vidéo pour le transformer en média-center.


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

Oui il faut de la patience, mais ça se fait. Ma soeur a exactement le même et je lui avait mis un une barette de 512 et un 60 Go en 5400 tr/mn il y a quelque temps (un an voir plus ...).

Bon j'espère que ta carte mère tiendra le coup car la sienne a le problème des soudures qui ne tiennent pas. En coté Apple le support (extension de garantie) est fini ...  

Ce qui oblige a bricoler un truc pour que ça fasse pression sur la puce vidéo (celle dont les pattes se dessoudent ...).

Sinon pour en revenir à ton upgrade calcul quand même le coût total. L'iMac est peut-être pas loin, et en plus il y a du destockage en ce moment sur l'ancienne gamme (et ça part très vite) comme à la Fnac ...


----------



## CBi (16 Août 2007)

Un upgrade dépend beaucoup de ce que tu fais avec ta machine. Perso j'ai upgradé avec bonheur mon ibook palourde et mon iMac tournesol auxquels je suis attaché pour leur design. Le plaisir d'utiliser des machines belles et rares me donne la patience pour supporter leurs performances parfois limitées.

C'est un peu comme rouler en DS pour le passionné de Citroën...  

Mais sur un plan économique, il faut quand même garder en mémoire qu'un upgrade en général "ne vaut pas le coup". 

Tu vas investir pour créer une machine de bureau environ 400 Euros (mémoire1G+DD 160Go+écran 20") dans un upgrade, plus le bricolage à prévoir. Certes ce n'est pas le prix d'un iMac, mais un iMac ou un iBook à 1200 Euros te donne en plus =
- plus de capacité disque dur 
- FW800 (dans le cas du iMac)
- USB2 
- iLife08 et dans quelques mois Léopard
- Clavier et souris (dans le cas du iMac)
- iSight
- télécommande
Sans parler évidemment du saut de performances.

Si tu n'as pas les 1200 euros, le problème ne se pose pas, sinon, la balance pèse je pense en faveur du neuf.


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Tu vas investir pour cr&#233;er une machine de bureau environ 400 Euros (m&#233;moire1G+DD 160Go+&#233;cran 20") dans un upgrade, plus le bricolage &#224; pr&#233;voir.



Je t'arr&#234;te imm&#233;diatement. C'est quoi la camelotte que tu lui fais acheter ?

Un DD de 160 Go c'est 100 euros, 1 Go de DDR-266/333 c'est aussi 100 euros. Tu vas trouver quoi comme moniteur 20" potable &#224; 200 euros &#224; part des bas de gammes TN tr&#232;s moyen comme celui que j'utilise pour mon serveur ... Rien ! Un 20" Wide en techno IPS ou MVA, c'est au moins 300/400 euros (comme le Belinea 102035W en techno MVA avec connecteur DVI,  environ 350 euros sur cdiscount).



CBi a dit:


> Certes ce n'est pas le prix d'un iMac, mais un iMac ou un iBook &#224; 1200 Euros te donne en plus =
> - plus de capacit&#233; disque dur
> - FW800 (dans le cas du iMac)
> - USB2
> ...



Et la revente de l'iBook ? Ca vaut encore quelques centaines d'euros !


----------



## CBi (16 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Je t'arrête immédiatement. C'est quoi la camelotte que tu lui fais acheter ?



J'ai regardé des prix en dollars et convertis en euros, mais effectivement, en France avec la TVA, le total est sans doute plus près de 500 que de 400.



melaure a dit:


> Et la revente de l'iBook ? Ca vaut encore quelques centaines d'euros !



Ça tue définitivement l'option upgrade... sauf si c'est pour le plaisir de bricoler


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Ça tue définitivement l'option upgrade... sauf si c'est pour le plaisir de bricoler



C'est une question d'attachement. Ce n'est pas vrai pour tous de voir plus qu'un outil dans le Mac.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (16 Août 2007)

CBi a dit:


> J'ai regardé des prix en dollars et convertis en euros, mais effectivement, en France avec la TVA, le total est sans doute plus près de 500 que de 400.
> 
> 
> 
> Ça tue définitivement l'option upgrade... sauf si c'est pour le plaisir de bricoler



Merci pour toutes vos réponses ! J'avais déjà plus ou moins chiffré l'opération, je visais un écran 19" à 250 ou un 20" à 300 (sachant que l'iBook sera a priori plus à l'aise avec la réso du 19"), la barrette de 1Go est effectivement bien chère (110 contre 50 pour une 512, qui suffirait sans doute - pas de Rosetta et VRAM dédiée sur l'iBook !  ) et environ 100 pour un disque dur, 50 pour un clavier et je n'ai même pas Tiger...

Au bas mot 500. Et le plaisir de bricoler, j'avoue ! Voilà pourquoi j'aimerais les avis de ceux qui l'ont déjà fait... parce que si j'ajoute à ça la revente de l'iBook, je suis pas loin d'un iMac !
Et bon, ce n'est qu'un iBook, pas un iMac G4 ou un Cube, donc l'attachement "sentimental" n'est pas si fort que ça, même si je sais que je regretterai certainement son silence de fonctionnement total !


----------



## melaure (16 Août 2007)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Au bas mot 500. Et le plaisir de bricoler, j'avoue ! Voilà pourquoi j'aimerais les avis de ceux qui l'ont déjà fait... parce que si j'ajoute à ça la revente de l'iBook, je suis pas loin d'un iMac !
> Et bon, ce n'est qu'un iBook, pas un iMac G4 ou un Cube, donc l'attachement "sentimental" n'est pas si fort que ça, même si je sais que je regretterai certainement son silence de fonctionnement total !



Ah effectivement il y a le Tigre en plus, soit 129 euros. Donc plus de 600 euros ...

L'iMac n'est pas bruyant si tu ne lances pas de gros calculs.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (17 Août 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Ah effectivement il y a le Tigre en plus, soit 129 euros. Donc plus de 600 euros ...
> 
> L'iMac n'est pas bruyant si tu ne lances pas de gros calculs.



Le Tigre, je peux l'avoir à 89 légalement. 
Mais bon, c'est quand même un peu con d'acheter Tiger au prix fort avant qu'il soit bradé d'occase une fois Leopard sorti...

Le truc c'est que je me rends compte que ça vaut le coup d'investir dans un écran, clavier, disque externe maintenant si je passe au Mini ensuite, alors que pour passer à l'iMac, ça ne ferait que freiner mon achat. J'ai plus qu'à me convaincre que l'écran brillant de l'iMac alu ne me plaît pas...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (18 Décembre 2007)

Petite exhumation de sujet !

Je pense en avoir terminé avec la mise à niveau de mon iBook...
- passage de 384Mo de RAM à 640Mo
- remplacement du disque interne : 30Go Hitachi -> 120Go Samsung
- passage de Panther à Tiger
- moniteur HP 19" externe

Sincèrement, ça en valait la peine...

Sans chronomètre en main, j'estime que le temps le démarrage et de lancement des applications a été divisé par deux. J'hésitais à utiliser un disque externe FireWire, mais je suis maintenant convaincu qu'un disque interne rapide (il frôle les 60Mo/s en lecture/écriture) est préférable.

Pour l'écran externe, j'avais peur que l'image soit un peu crade à cause de la sortie VGA. En fait, avec l'ajustement automatique du moniteur, c'est excellent. Faut dire aussi que j'ai préféré prendre un bon 19" plutôt qu'un mauvais 22", et la résolution inférieure y est sans doute pour quelque chose. L'utilisation en écran unique (pour avoir un Exposé fluide) est très très simple.

Et enfin, j'ai un Mac OS... pas trop périmé.   Avec 640Mo, Tiger tourne très bien, le swap s'active un peu mais rien de bien méchant.

Merci de vos encouragements, je crois que je ne me serais pas lancé dans le démontage de l'iBook si certains ici ne l'avaient pas déjà fait... je n'ai qu'un petit bout de plastique cassé à déplorer (le verrouillage de la nappe du clavier), et un premier remontage "raté" car j'avais mal remis l'aimant qui sert à déclencher la mise en veille... du coup j'ai vraiment pris le coup de main en le démontant à nouveau !


----------



## SoundJfx (18 Décembre 2007)

Merci à toi de nous avoir tenus au courant. C'est sympa, et ça permet d'alimenter les réflexions de ceux qui hésitent encore (moi par exemple  , même s'il ne s'agit pas d'un iBook mais d'un iMac dans mon cas).

SoundJfx.


----------



## melaure (18 Décembre 2007)

Bien.

Il faut dire que le prix de la mémoire et des DD ont bien chuté ...


----------



## ymathias (18 Décembre 2007)

tu ne peux pas le fermer, tu es obligé de laisser l'écran en position ouvert pour qu'il fonctionne ? je te demande ça car je viens de me commander la connectique tv et quand je ferme l'éran, l'ordi se met en veille..

merci.


----------



## Trompe la Mort (18 Décembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> tu ne peux pas le fermer, tu es obligé de laisser l'écran en position ouvert pour qu'il fonctionne ? je te demande ça car je viens de me commander la connectique tv et quand je ferme l'éran, l'ordi se met en veille..
> 
> merci.



L'iBook n'est pas fait pour fonctionner en étant fermé, il y aurait un risque de surchauffe. Et dans mon cas, je me sers du clavier de l'iBook pour gagner de la place, alors ça ne me gêne pas de le laisser ouvert...

Par contre, tu peux le laisser à peine entrouvert, ça suffira. Mais si tu n'as pas peur de griller ton Mac, il y a un logiciel nommé "Screen Spanning Doctor" qui permet de faire fonctionner l'iBook capot fermé (à condition d'être branché sur le secteur). À tes risques et périls !


----------



## David_b (18 Décembre 2007)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Petite exhumation de sujet !
> 
> Je pense en avoir terminé avec la mise à niveau de mon iBook...
> - passage de 384Mo de RAM à 640Mo
> ...


Bravo à toi 
Je sais pas pourquoi, ton post fait plaisir à lire


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2007)

David_b a dit:


> Bravo à toi
> Je sais pas pourquoi, ton post fait plaisir à lire



Hé bien tu as de la chance, parce que pour moi c'est devenu un cauchemar. Ma soeur m'a confié son iBook G4 1.33 pour que je lui change le DD. Or lors du démontage, j'ai du déconnecter un tas de chose dont le câble relié au boutons d'allumage et le connecteur sur la carte mère s'est légèrement déssoudé ... Du coup plus d'allumage possible ...

J'ai bien peur que ça veuille dire changement de carte mère obligatoire ! Pour une si petite chose ...


----------



## Trompe la Mort (31 Décembre 2007)

melaure a dit:


> Hé bien tu as de la chance, parce que pour moi c'est devenu un cauchemar. Ma soeur m'a confié son iBook G4 1.33 pour que je lui change le DD. Or lors du démontage, j'ai du déconnecter un tas de chose dont le câble relié au boutons d'allumage et le connecteur sur la carte mère s'est légèrement déssoudé ... Du coup plus d'allumage possible ...
> 
> J'ai bien peur que ça veuille dire changement de carte mère obligatoire ! Pour une si petite chose ...



Je n'ai débranché que trois câbles pour remplacer mon disque dur : la nappe IDE, la nappe du clavier et du trackpad. J'ai aussi dû décoller le câble que l'on voit courir à gauche quand on retire le clavier. En étant très minutieux dans les manipulations des coques et blindages, ça suffit. Et ça évite de jouer avec ces connecteurs qui ne sont pas faits pour être branchés et débranchés plus d'une fois ou deux.

Ça ne t'aide pas, mais ça peut servir à ceux qui vont se lancer dans l'aventure !

Mais bon, ça m'étonnerait que ton iBook (enfin, celui de ta sur) ne soit pas réparable avec un fer à souder ! Tu n'as plus grand chose à perdre de toute façon...


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2007)

Trompe la Mort a dit:


> Mais bon, ça m'étonnerait que ton iBook (enfin, celui de ta sur) ne soit pas réparable avec un fer à souder ! Tu n'as plus grand chose à perdre de toute façon...



Vu la finesse des pattes et le peu d'accessibilité, je me vois mal le faire ...


----------



## Tox (31 Décembre 2007)

Je me rappelle avoir lu que d'autres l'ont fait avant toi... Fais une recherche !


----------



## prenom (31 Décembre 2007)

bjr j'ai un probléme , je veut remplacer mon systeme de win/xp sur un disque dur externe de 160 GB et avant ca je veut partitioner le disque dur externe . quelqu'un m'aider s'il vous plait . merci


----------



## melaure (31 Décembre 2007)

Tox a dit:


> Je me rappelle avoir lu que d'autres l'ont fait avant toi... Fais une recherche !



J'ai bien retrouvé le sujet :  Connecteur interrupteur iBook arraché au démontage & restauration de pistes sur CM, mais je ne saurais le réaliser sans tout casser.


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2008)

La manip de powerbook.fr a très bien fonctionnée. Merci à mon collègue soudeur


----------



## Tox (3 Janvier 2008)

Heureux de l'apprendre !


----------



## melaure (5 Janvier 2008)

Tox a dit:


> Heureux de l'apprendre !



Il est clair que vu le prix d'un changement de CM (au moins 500 euros), mon porte-monnaie souri aussi


----------



## Trompe la Mort (2 Décembre 2011)

Bon, c'est un sérieux déterrage de sujet que je fais là, mais je viens vous annoncer une triste nouvelle : mon iBook G4 800 de fin 2003, qui n'avait jamais vraiment pris sa retraite, vient de rendre l'âme.

En plein fonctionnement (il était recyclé en media center), il s'est éteint, et n'a jamais voulu se rallumer.

J'hésitais à venir ici demander des conseils sur ce qui pourrait être fait pour le ranimer mais... je crois plutôt qu'il va reposer en paix.

J'en profite pour faire un petit  à tous ceux qui sont encore sur PowerPC...


----------



## Invité (3 Décembre 2011)

Essaie quand même un reset :


Si lordinateur est allumé, éteignez-le.
Réinitialisez le gestionnaire dalimentation en appuyant et en  relâchant simultanément sur Maj-Contrôle-Option-Alimentation sur le  clavier. Nappuyez pas sur la touche fn (Fonction) lorsque vous utilisez  cette combinaison de touches.
Patientez 5 secondes.
Appuyez sur le bouton dalimentation pour redémarrer lordinateur iBook.


----------

